# What's your favorite cereal?



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Mine is Captain crunch or froot loops


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 11, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/favorite-cereal-suggestions.443740/ 
(Cinnamon toast crunch)


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/favorite-cereal-suggestions.443740/
> (Cinnamon toast crunch)


Damn son


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Damn son


What is a good cereal, also chocolate frosted flakes, and cinnamon cruncher. (Cinnamon cereal is kinda alright but frosted ones are just as good.)


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 11, 2017)

Chocolate Frosted Sugar Bombs.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 11, 2017)

Sugar coated cardboard!

What was that? They are actually called frosted flakes?

Frosted flakes and coco-puffs


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey, don't forget post is re-releasing oreo-os this month


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 11, 2017)

Just Right





But I usually have toast or crumpets with butter and raspberry jam for breakfast


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Hey, don't forget post is re-releasing oreo-os this month


no way!  I loved those back in the day.


----------



## PetitMagique (Jun 11, 2017)

Puffins Peanut Butter!!!


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> no way!  I loved those back in the day.


Yeah, hopefully they'll be good


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 11, 2017)

[M]artin said:


>


Look at those little faces screaming as you munch on them


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Don't forget the classic.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 11, 2017)

Captin Crunch Doughnuts, Hemp cereal from Wholefoods, BooBerry/Frankenberry, French Toast Crunch, Fruity Pebbles, Marshmallows of Lucky Charms with Captin Crunch berries, Cocoa Puffs, Grape Nuts, Cookie Crisp, and Honeygrams, in that order; all with vanilla hemp milk.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2017)

My favourites. I just can't live without them.


----------



## Zyteus (Jun 11, 2017)

I like Life and Fruity Pebbles


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 11, 2017)

Whatever's in the pantry any given week.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 11, 2017)

Krispy Rice. The cheap ass knock off of Rice Krispies!


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 11, 2017)

Fruity pebbles, fruit loops, corn pops and the chocolate Rice Krispies

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jun 11, 2017)

Rice Krispies also for me and Smacks.


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (Jun 11, 2017)

Bacon! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## death360 (Jun 11, 2017)

How about some cornfakes anyone?


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2017)

Honey nut cornflakes.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 11, 2017)

Just bought some Cinnamon Toast Crunch today

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricken (Jun 11, 2017)

Fruit Loops and Krave are the best!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 12, 2017)

Maybe krave or frosted flakes. Maple cheerios are good as well.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 12, 2017)

wait a minute, i will search, when i find something here i post on this thread


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 12, 2017)

I like Trix.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 12, 2017)

Currently produced?:
-  Coco Puffs
-  Reese's (I swear this is candy, not cereal)
-  chocolate cheerios (had the US version a while back and they are better than the Canadian version)
-  Vector (if I want to go "healthy")

There was cocoa flavoured rice krispies in Canada at one point, but apparently they lost out to the vanilla flavoured ones.  I dunno, I like the cocoa version better, but if/when I go back to Hong Kong, they also have the cocoa version (this one is sweetened to the point of candy in a bowl)


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 12, 2017)

I become liking such cereal


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2017)

Katsumi San said:


> I become liking such cereal


I just ate that today. Lol, is good. 

Usually french toast crunch is popular, but only when they make it available, for no reason at all only on sale at specific times. O_O


----------



## iannoah440 (Jun 12, 2017)

I can´t life without this one.


----------



## Beorn_Orwell (Jun 12, 2017)

I have always been a fan of raisin bran......(wierd, I know) I guess it keeps you regular...XD


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 12, 2017)

Lots of sweet things in the morning makes me feel sick. Don't know how you guys do it :-p


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 12, 2017)

These fuckers cost a pretty penny but they're so delicious!


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> View attachment 89896
> 
> These fuckers cost a pretty penny but they're so delicious!


I don't like the Nesquick cereal - it sort of condenses in the milk and goes chewy and feels stale, even if it isn't.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 12, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> I don't like the Nesquick cereal - it sort of condenses in the milk and goes chewy and feels stale, even if it isn't.


It's one that has to be eaten in the moment otherwise it gets, how you say, chewys and.. soggy.


----------



## matthi321 (Jun 12, 2017)

wow you americans sure have alot of cereal products


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Jun 12, 2017)

Corn Pops and berry Kix.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ugh.. American cereals. Disgusting!

We don't eat that breakfast in Portugal. I am in America and I don't eat that breakfast either.. It is gross and hate it. My breakfast in Portuguese culture when I was kid and still today:

A tea, coffee with milk, and fresh ham/cheese/butter sandwiches. Yes, I drank a tea and coffee with milk in it when I was kid. Delicious! And just cheese and fresh sandwiches. Of course, any kind of pastry. Still today ... Now just decaf black coffee and green tea with those things. That's about it. Love them.



matthi321 said:


> wow you americans sure have alot of cereal products



I know.. Ugh!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 12, 2017)

i eat those 'healthy' ones only. (they are mostly called fitness) and some other called muesli.
whole grain /with some kind of fruit pieces and there is some oat in it as well.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2017)

Cookie Crisp or Mini-Wheats.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't really eat cereal.
Just good coffee, some times with milk.
And actually, a breakfast pretty similar to what @azoreseuropa describes.

But that said, if I were to put some "cereal" in my milk, I would go with good old Müsli, with many nuts and some raisins.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I don't really eat cereal.
> Just good coffee, some times with milk.
> And actually, a breakfast pretty similar to what @azoreseuropa describes.
> 
> But that said, if I were to put some "cereal" in my milk, I would go with good old Müsli, with many nuts and some raisins.



Perfect.  Same here since I am not into cereal but if I were to put some "cereal" in my milk then Müsli is my answer since it is very European and healthy. However, I am not fan of milk, thought. Anyway, Müsli is popular and known in Central and Northern Europe. Now it is influence in Portugal.


----------



## drenal (Jun 12, 2017)

iannoah440 said:


> I can´t life without this one.View attachment 89873


Those are awesome, although my family never buys them


----------



## Sharruken (Jun 12, 2017)

Just recently I picked up Maple Cheerios, they're amazing


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 12, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> A tea, coffee with milk, and fresh ham/cheese/butter sandwiches. Yes, I drank a tea and coffee with milk in it when I was kid. Delicious! And just cheese and fresh sandwiches. Of course, any kind of pastry. Still today ... Now just decaf black coffee and green tea with those things. That's about it. Love them.


Ugh, tea. Hate tea. The rest I agree with.

Instead of ham/cheese/butter sandwich I prefer bacon or jamón/presunto if available.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Ugh, tea. Hate tea. The rest I agree with.
> 
> Instead of ham/cheese/butter sandwich I prefer bacon or jamón/presunto if available.



What?! Are you kidding, man ? Tea rocks so is decaf coffee. Yummy! One thing I totally agreeing with you.. Bacon!! Love it!!


----------



## drenal (Jun 12, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> What?! Are you kidding, man ? Tea rocks so is decaf coffee. Yummy! One thing I totally agreeing with you.. Bacon!! Love it!!


Bacon is the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Bacon is the best thing since sliced bread



*nodding head*


----------



## drenal (Jun 12, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> *nodding head*


*mhmm's in agreement*


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> *mhmm's in agreement*



lol.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Bacon is the best thing since sliced bread


Portuguese roasted chicken is so yummy (basically any type of animal meat). And it's actually a real damn good chickens not baby/small-sized ones which just take my appetite away when I see such.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Portuguese roasted chicken is so yummy (basically any type of animal meat). And it's actually a real damn good chickens not baby/small-sized ones which just take my appetite away when I see such.



Absolutely but I like a baby/small sized ones as well. No picky here, lol.


----------



## Vieela (Jun 12, 2017)

Sugar flakes but like, without any milk. I love these SO much.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 12, 2017)

those are industrial poisons full with artificial white poison and made with poison, u can get diabetes eating those shits,

I LOVE INTEGRAL OATS+fatfree milk=HEAVEN


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 12, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> What?! Are you kidding, man ? Tea rocks so is decaf coffee. Yummy! One thing I totally agreeing with you.. Bacon!! Love it!!





drenal said:


> Bacon is the best thing since sliced bread



Have you only had American bacon though? It's gross.... Bacon is not supposed to be hard and chewy. I visited New York last year and had some bacon and eggs at a food place and couldn't eat the bacon. It was like a thin slice of plywood, deep fried to death with liberal salt applied. Before you say you love bacon try some short cut bacon (the round part at the top of the slice) lightly fried and compare.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Lots of sweet things in the morning makes me feel sick. Don't know how you guys do it :-p


Yeah it can get sickening, but is how people make it so people will eat it, most people are attracted to sweet things, especially kids, as well. Not to mention that hyper thing or was it called sugar rush. Not defending the idea, just opening observing that kind of appeal. There is unsweetend cereal, so is not all sugar.

Before people at school get served chocolate milk cause the kids would drink it more than the regular one, those same kids eat the cereal with chocolate milk cause it sweet when the cereal has no sugar.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> Mine is Captain crunch or froot loops


Fun fact, captain crunch is actually a commander


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Fun fact, captain crunch is actually a commander


//don't derail the narrative/////


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't understand, there's only one @Seriel


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> //don't derail the narrative/////


Wut


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Jun 12, 2017)

I love oops all berries. It turns my poop weird colors though lol


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Have you only had American bacon though? It's gross.... Bacon is not supposed to be hard and chewy. I visited New York last year and had some bacon and eggs at a food place and couldn't eat the bacon. It was like a thin slice of plywood, deep fried to death with liberal salt applied. Before you say you love bacon try some short cut bacon (the round part at the top of the slice) lightly fried and compare.



You re absolutely right. No, I prefer in Europe version.. I was told that in Canada version is good. Here in American is horrible. Too dry and too crisp. Don't liked the bacon taste in America.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 12, 2017)

COCO POPS!!


----------



## zfreeman (Jun 12, 2017)

Oreo O's. And diabetes.




Starting on June 23, Oreo O's will be sold exclusively at Walmart for three months. After that, they'll be sold at even more grocery stores for the foreseeable future.


----------



## drenal (Jun 13, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Have you only had American bacon though? It's gross.... Bacon is not supposed to be hard and chewy. I visited New York last year and had some bacon and eggs at a food place and couldn't eat the bacon. It was like a thin slice of plywood, deep fried to death with liberal salt applied. Before you say you love bacon try some short cut bacon (the round part at the top of the slice) lightly fried and compare.


Hey, bacon is bacon. You like it one way, others like it another. In the end, they all love bacon, just prepared a different way.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> Hey, bacon is bacon. You like it one way, others like it another. In the end, they all love bacon, just prepared a different way.


I hate all bacon


----------



## drenal (Jun 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I hate all bacon


Damn vegans


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> Damn vegans


I'm not a vegan


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 13, 2017)

Quaker Oats for every morning.





Another one my favorites OREO for everyday! Yummy!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> Hey, bacon is bacon. You like it one way, others like it another. In the end, they all love bacon, just prepared a different way.



Not really. not all bacons is equal.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 13, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Not really. not all bacons is equal.



oink oink


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 13, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Not really. not all bacons is equal.


Yeah Americans use a different cut I think. Personally I only like the short cut. Unless I'm using it for cooking


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 13, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Yeah Americans use a different cut I think. Personally I only like the short cut. Unless I'm using it for cooking


Well it gets worst, crunchy broccoli at the Chinese restaurant, seem like thaw veggies rather than actually cooking them.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 13, 2017)

I've tasted that shit once and didn't liked it.
Why would you put flakes of sugar blasted grain in a bowl of milk? do you want to spread diabetes !?

No, I'll stick with bread and cold meats.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 13, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I've tasted that shit once and didn't liked it.
> Why would you put flakes of sugar blasted grain in a bowl of milk? do you want to spread diabetes !?
> 
> No, I'll stick with bread and cold meats.


What about porridge or wholegrain muesli with nuts and dried fruit?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 13, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> What about porridge or wholegrain muesli with nuts and dried fruit?



Both no.

I actually had a time where I couldn't eat anything in the morning.
Would skip food until dinner time...


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> *mhmm's in agreement*


*Uuns in concurrence*


----------



## Morgana (Jun 13, 2017)

My favorites are Life and frosted Flakes.


----------



## drenal (Jun 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'm not a vegan


Don't lie to me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pluupy said:


> *Uuns in concurrence*



  weeb


----------



## Luglige (Jun 14, 2017)

i dont eat cereal, cereal eats me, through the spoon.


----------



## drenal (Jun 14, 2017)

Luglige said:


> i dont eat cereal, cereal eats me, through the spoon.


in Soviet Russia, cereal eats you!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 14, 2017)

If I may joke: @Seriel (she still is one of the better cereals though)
Seriously: anything, as long as it contains no gluten


----------



## drenal (Jun 14, 2017)

Procyon said:


> If I may joke: @Seriel (she still is one of the better cereals though)
> Seriously: anything, as long as it contains no gluten


Do you only eat gluten free non GMO or growth hormone organic foods?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 14, 2017)

None of them, I'm not a fan of cereal. Sure some of them taste good but I think sweet things are best eaten for dessert, I don't like eating them as a meal.


----------



## digipimp75 (Jun 14, 2017)

The kid in me will say Golden Grahams, but the adult in me says Kashi Organic Cinnamon Harvest.


----------



## proflayton123 (Jun 14, 2017)

Cereal for me, isn't something I would want to eat.. more so toast/crumpet


----------



## Procyon (Jun 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Do you only eat gluten free non GMO or growth hormone organic foods?



I got celiac, so only gluten free


----------



## Catsinabucket (Jun 14, 2017)

Off the top of my head, chocolate pillows, Cheerios and Cinnamon Grahams/Curiously Cinnamon

oh and Cookie Crisp


----------

